# Hiro AS Group Buy Status



## Dave Martell

Dan (240mm gyuto) - Thinned & scales mounted

Josh H (190mm santoku) - Started work on the scales

Zach (270mm gyuto)

Rene (300mm suji) - Please contact me to clarify what we're doing with thinning/etching

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tim (240mm gyuto)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Dan (240mm gyuto) - Thinned & scales mounted

Josh H (190mm santoku) - Scales mounted

Zach (270mm gyuto)

Rene (300mm suji) - Please contact me to clarify what we're doing with thinning/etching

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tim (240mm gyuto)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Dan (240mm gyuto) - DONE (will post pictures tomorrow)

Josh H (190mm santoku) - Scales mounted

Zach (270mm gyuto)

Rene (300mm suji) - Please contact me to clarify what we're doing with thinning/etching

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tim (240mm gyuto)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Josh H (190mm santoku) - DONE

Zach (270mm gyuto)

Rene (300mm suji) - Please contact me to clarify what we're doing with thinning/etching

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## mr drinky

Dave, don't forget about the thinning and etching on my Hiro from group-buys past 

k.


----------



## jm2hill

Yeah! Pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Dave, don't forget about the thinning and etching on my Hiro from group-buys past
> 
> k.




I got ya covered K. What you see here is just the list of new re-handles (Hiros) to be done. All of the other work I have on the bench isn't shown.


----------



## Dave Martell

jm2hill said:


> Yeah! Pictures pictures pictures




Tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Rotary

Dave Martell said:


> Dan (240mm gyuto) - Thinned & scales mounted
> 
> Josh H (190mm santoku) - Scales mounted
> 
> Zach (270mm gyuto)
> 
> Rene (300mm suji) - Please contact me to clarify what we're doing with thinning/etching
> 
> Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)
> 
> Tim (240mm gyuto)
> 
> Karring (150mm petty)



I don't see myself listed . . . unless I'm Tim? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

Rotary said:


> I don't see myself listed . . . unless I'm Tim? :scratchhead:




Yeah from now on your name is Tim around here. 

Sorry about that Tom


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Dave is getting a little long in the tooth, that coupled with breathing epoxy and maybe acetone fumes, well were lucky if he can sit on his stool most days! (Sorry Dave had to!!  )


----------



## Rotary

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah from now on your name is Tim around here.



Well, that opens opportunities for a new avatar . . .


----------



## Dave Martell

My apologies to you guys waiting. I'm on this!


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) - in work

Rene (300mm suji) - Sending wood from BS

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - in work

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Rotary

Thanks, Dave! I've replied to your email.

Tom


----------



## Dave Martell

Rotary said:


> Thanks, Dave! I've replied to your email.
> 
> Tom




Got it and just replied.


----------



## ecchef

Rotary said:


> Thanks, Dave! I've replied to your email.
> 
> Tom



Alright Tom......put my avatar back!!!:eyebrow:


----------



## Rotary

ecchef said:


> Alright Tom......put my avatar back!!!:eyebrow:



Doh! Didn't even realize you had that one. I'm so very attentive. OK, how about this "Tim" then?


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) 

Rene (300mm suji) - Scales prepped, knife thinned

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - knife thinned, wood lost....must re-order more 

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) 

Rene (300mm suji) - Knife thinned & scales mounted

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - knife thinned,wood lost....must re-order more but can't find any 

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## ecchef

Rotary said:


> Doh! Didn't even realize you had that one. I'm so very attentive. OK, how about this "Tim" then?



You know I was just breaking your chops, right? :clown:


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) 

Rene (300mm suji) - DONE!

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - knife thinned & woodworking started

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) 

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - knife thinned & scales mounted

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) 

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Tom (240mm gyuto) - DONE

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## mr drinky

Dang. That list is getting short. I guess I should pick some wood. And don't forget about thinning and etching my old Hiro from the first group buy. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Dang. That list is getting short. I guess I should pick some wood. And don't forget about thinning and etching my old Hiro from the first group buy.
> 
> k.




Yeah get on the ball man! 

I have a whole pile stacked up for you.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Use some of that bad A redwood that Mark just posted!


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) - Thinned & Scales Mounted

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------



## kalaeb

I used one of those 150 hiro petty's for the first time. Pretty slick little knife. I can only imagine with a DM handle how good it would feel.


----------



## Dave Martell

Zach (270mm gyuto) - DONE

Sean (2-150mm petties & 1-300mm suji)

Karring (150mm petty)


----------

